# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  The Sailing Bay Beach Resort 4*

## truongleo24

*Giá gốc*
*2.510.000 vnđ


*
*Giá khuyến mãi*
*1.200.000 vnđ*


*Giá khuyến mãi bao gồm*


01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Ocean View (nâng cấp lên phòng Premier Ocean View miễn phí tùy tình trạng phòng)Bữa ăn sáng dành cho 02 người.Sử dụng dịch vụ ăn uống tại nhà hàng giảm 30%.Sử dụng sauna, steambath, jacuzzi tại khu vực Spa miễn phí.Nước uống chào mừng (ngày nhận phòng) miễn phí.Nước suối (02 chai/phòng/ngày) miễn phí.Sử dụng Internet, wifi trong phòng/ trong khách sạn miễn phí.Sử dụng hồ bơi miễn phí.Thuế và phí dịch vụ.
*Cách đặt & sử dụng Choupon*

Bước 1: Đăng kí mua Choupons trên website chudu24 tại địa chỉ:http://choupon.chudu24.com
Bước 2: Chudu24 điện thoại cho bạn xác nhận đơn hàng.
Bước 3: Bạn thanh toán cho Chudu24 (chuyển khoản, ATM, tiền mặt tại văn phòng, thu tiền tận nhà trong trung tâm Hà Nội - HCM, thẻ tín dụng + thẻ nội địa)
Bước 4: Bạn nhận Choupons qua email với Mã Số Choupons
Bước 5: Bạn cung cấp Mã Số Choupons cho Chudu24 khi có ngày đi cụ thể để Chudu24 giúp bạn đặt phòng
Bước 6: Sau khi đặt phòng thành công, Chudu24 gởi phiếu xác nhận đặt phòng tới email của bạn.
Bước 7: Bạn in phiếu xác nhận này, và mang tới khách sạn khi nhận phòng.

*Lưu ý và điều kiện*

Hạn sử dụng Choupon:

Từ ngày 06/02/2014 - 31/10/2014.Phụ thu từ ngày 06/02/2014 - 28/04/2014: 270.000vnđ/phòng/đêm.Không áp dụng cho giai đoạn Lễ, Tết từ 29/04 - 02/05/2014 và từ 29/08 - 02/09/2014
Cách sử dụng Choupon:

Choupon có ngày: Sử dụng như phiếu xác nhận đặt phòng truyền thống của Chudu24.Choupon trống ngày : Sau khi thanh toán thành công và nhận Choupon trống ngày, xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ Chudu24 trong khoảng thời gian còn hiệu lực của Choupon (chậm nhất là 15 ngày trước ngày hết hạn chương trình) để lựa chọn ngày cho chuyến đi và hoàn tất đặt phòng. Hết thời gian hiệu lực của Choupon, Choupon sẽ không còn giá trị sử dụng.
Quy định đổi:

Mọi thay đổi về ngày đi (trong khoảng thời gian còn hiệu lực của choupon) phải được thông báo trước 15 ngày. Mỗi khách hàng được thay đổi tối đa 01 lần với choupon có ngày hoặc trống ngày.
Quy định hủy: Các booking vào ngày Lễ không hủy, không đổi.

Đối với choupon có ngày:
Hủy phòng trong vòng 17 ngày (trừ thứ 7, Chủ nhật, Lễ Tết) trước ngày nhận phòng: tính phí tiền phòng đêm đầu tiênHủy phòng trong vòng 10 ngày (trừ thứ 7, Chủ nhật, Lễ Tết) trước ngày nhận phòng: tính phí 50% tổng tiền phòngHủy phòng trong vòng 5 ngày (trừ thứ 7, Chủ nhật, Lễ Tết) trước ngày nhận phòng: tính phí 100% tổng tiền phòngGiai đoạn Lễ Tết và cao điểm: không hoàn, hủy hay thay đổi ngày đến.Đối với Choupon trống ngày :
Hủy trước ngày 28/04/2013 tính phí 30%.Hủy sau ngày 28/04/2013 tính phí 50%.
Quy định thêm người:

Miễn phí tối đa 02 trẻ dưới 12 tuổi ở cùng phòng với bố mẹ.Phụ thu bắt buộc trẻ từ 06 đến 12 tuổi : 126.000/trẻ/đêm (bao gồm ăn sáng, không kê thêm giường phụ).Trẻ từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính như người lớn phụ thu : 588.000/người/đêm.(Bao gồm ăn sáng và giường phụ)
Qui định nhận phòng :

Check in: 14:00 PMCheck out: 12:00 PM
Khi đến nhận phòng vui lòng mang theo:

CMND hoặc PassportPhiếu xác nhận đặt phòng được xuất bởi Chudu24.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết về chương trình xin vui lòng liên hệ tổng đài dịch vụ Chudu24 1900 5454 40 / 08 3925 1055 hoặc email vềinfo@chudu24.com để được tư vấn.


*Thông tin và hình ảnh The Sailing Bay Beach Resort*

Cách TP Hồ Chí Minh 190 km, Mũi Né được xem là thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng với những bãi tắm hoang sơ, những đồi cát vàng óng, rừng dừa nhiệt đới dịu dàng cùng màu xanh thẳm của biển khơi. Và ngay gần đỉnh mũi nhọn của nó, Chudu24 xin giới thiệu một khu nghĩ dưỡng tuyệt đẹp và nên thơ với vô vàn những điều kỳ diệu đang chờ đợi bạn khám phá The Sailing Bay Beach Resort 4*– Sự xa xỉ từ những điều giản dị.











*
The Sailing Bay* là khu resort 4 sao theo phong cách châu Âu hiện đại rộng trên 7 hecta, được xây dựng dọc theo bãi biển tuyệt đẹp trải dài tại thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng Mũi Né với bãi cát hoang sơ dài hơn 500m tạo nên sự tinh khiết đẹp quyến rũ.
*The Sailing Bay* gồm 192 phòng nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp, đa phần đều hướng tầm nhìn ra biển. Các phòng nghỉ vây quanh hồ bơi giữa khu vườn xanh mát và không khí trong lành mang tới cho bạn sự thanh lịch và gần gũi với thiên nhiên.




Phòng *Deluxe Ocean View* có diện tích 42m2 với ban công hướng biển ,được thiết kế với trần trang trí tuyệt đẹp, phòng ngủ riêng biệt cùng trang thiết bị nội thất tiện nghi, thanh lịch. Phòng tắm rộng với bồn tắm lớn và được trang bị vòi sen riêng biệt






Phòng *Premier Deluxe Ocean View* có diện tích phòng 62m2, ban công phòng mở ra biển.Có phòng khách riêng, được lát sàn cẩm thạch, trải thảm, luôn thoáng mát và thoảng hương thơm dịu nhẹ, với phòng tắm được trang bị bồn tắm jacuzzi, là không gian lý tưởng cho kỳ nghỉ ở miền khí hậu nhiệt đới.




Thiết kế giản dị mà hiện đại, nhà hàng của Sailing Bay Beach Resort với không gian mở, hướng tầm nhìn ngút ngàn ra biển, giữa ngọn gió biển mát lạnh thổi qua những tán dừa xanh rì. Đây là nơi lý tưởng dành cho những bữa tiệc thân mật, riêng tư cho đến những buổi tiệc xa hoa, sang trọng. Bạn sẽ được tận hưởng thực đơn biển đặc sắc được chuẩn bị bởi bếp trưởng và đội ngũ đầu bếp đẳng cấp quốc tế.





Thả lỏng cơ thể, thư giãn tinh thần với các liệu pháp Spa ngay trên bãi biển, nơi tất cả các giác quan của bạn được đắm chìm trong cảm xúc thăng hoa. Những phương pháp Spa truyền thống cùng hương liệu chiết xuất từ các loại hoa tuyệt hảo giúp bạn tận hưởng cảm giác như được thả trôi cơ thể giữa biển trời bao la trong tiếng sóng biển vỗ về.


Phòng tập cung cấp trang thiết bị hiện đại và các loại máy tập thể dục đa năng, bạn có thể vừa tập vừa thư giãn với khung cảnh xanh mát của vườn cây xung quanh hay qua màn ảnh vệ tinh được kết nối với nhiều kênh tin tức giải trí, thể thao quốc tế. 




Không gì tuyệt vời hơn khi làm việc giữa một khung cảnh thiên đường: những hàng dừa xanh mát cùng ngọn sóng rì rào. Với sức chứa phòng hội nghị lên đến 200 người, được trang bị đầy đủ các trang thiết bị hiện đại cùng kinh nghiệm tổ chức sự kiện hội nghị chuyên nghiệp, The Sailing Bay Beach Resort là địa điểm lý tưởng để tổ chức thành công tất cả các cuộc họp cấp cao, hội thảo và hội nghị.




Với lợi thế về bãi biển đặc điểm tự nhiên này được biến thành thế mạnh khi The Sailing Bay chăm chút rất kỹ các môn thể thao vận động – được trang bị đầy đủ và chuyên nghiệp nhất Việt Nam - để du khách không chỉ ngắm nhìn mà còn thực sự hoà mình vào sự tự do, phóng khoáng của thiên nhiên trời biển.
Các môn thể thao bãi biển có huấn luyện viên chuyên nghiệp như: KiteSurfing, Wind-Surfing, Stand-up-paddling, Chèo thuyền, Lặn biển… sẽ mang đến sự hứng khởi vô tận khi đưa bạn lên cao trong góc nhìn toàn cảnh Mũi Né từ biển vào, hay cảm giác bập bềnh khi lướt ván băng qua đỉnh các con sóng, hoặc khám phá thế giới sinh động khi lặn dưới mặt nước xanh trong.

----------

